# Heresy's Favourite Black Library Book of 2011



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If you're a follower of _The Founding Fields_, you may remember this post here, which informed the world of what I thought the best novels of 2011 were. And I thought, I'd open it out and let everybody decide what they thought was the best novel of 2011 - but, seeing as this is Heresy Online, a Warhammer 40k/Fantasy forum, I've come up with the following change to my original post:

It has to be a Black Library novel. So that doesn't mean that, however much I want, _11.22.63_ by Stephen King is not going to be an option for this thread.

So basically, what was your favourite Black Library Book of 2011? I've got the catogories below, and have made a few changes again to my original "Best of 2011" post.

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?* 

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Go, Go, Go!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

Nocturne

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

Caledor

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Savage Weapons

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Darius Hinks

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

Sigvald

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

Gaunts Ghosts - Salvations Reach


*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

N/A - Don't read fantasy


*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns


*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Savage Weapons


*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?* 

N/A - Haven't read any debut novels


*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

The Outcast Dead or Deliverance Lost - Both massive let downs for various reasons


*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*
Battle of the Fang

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*
God King

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*
Prospero Burns

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*
Didn't read any.

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? *
Hell if I know. 

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*
Battle of the Fang

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*
Battle of the Fang


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*
_Atlas Infernal_ (with _Imperial Glory_ a close second.)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*
_Storm of Magic_

(I know, I know, three novellas. Sue me.)


*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*
_Prospero Burns_.

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*
_Iron Within_

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?* 
_Darius Hinks_

(Though the close contender Ms Cawkwell is there, I just only have done two short stories of hers: Hinks' novella _Rasumov's Tomb_ was sheer delight.)

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*
_The Outcast Dead_, unfortunately. 

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*
_Atlas Infernal_, I think. 

The 'must reads' really were, for me, _Atlas Infernal/Imperial Glory/Storm of Magic_(s).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

"The Gildar Rift"

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

What is this fantasy your talking about? 

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

"Prospero Burns"

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

"Little Horus"

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? *

Sarah Cawkwell 

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

"The Gildar Rift"

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

"Prospero Burns"



Of course I have not yet read "Salvations Reach", which is very likely to throw some stuff around.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

Blood Reaver

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

/

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Age of Darkness

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

The Iron Within

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Sarah Cawkwell

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

The Outcast Dead

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Blood Reaver

I want to put Aurelian somewhere :/


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

Salvation's Reach - hey, it says _favourite_, not which one I thought was the best actual novel....

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

N/A - steered clear of fantasy this year, after the disappointing Nagash and Thanquol books of previous years.

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Little Horus

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?* 

John French

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

The Outcast Dead - by being _abysmal_.

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?

*Salvation's Reach

...huh. I don't just like Dan Abnett...

PS holy crap, got enough overlays and pops on your site, mate?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Mob said:


> PS holy crap, got enough overlays and pops on your site, mate?


It's not technically my site, I just contribute articles to it and keep the Book Reviews Page up to date. Commissar Ploss does everything else.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

Battle of the Fang

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*
I don't read Warhammer fantasy.

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns.

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Savage Weapons

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? *

Sarah Cawkwell

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

Nocturne as being even worse than previous parts of series.

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

Blood Reaver or Battle of the Fang. 


*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

N/A - Don't read fantasy


*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Outcast dead. The prison break was one of the best scenes the heresy series has ever had. 


*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Aurelian... a novella technically, buts its basically a really well packaged short story. I read it in one sitting and was enthralled. Short story I would go with Savage Weapons or Little Horus. 


*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?* 

ADB its gotta be, although I read a lot of abnett (a new reader so I read his inquisition novels and started the earth shatteringly good gaunts ghosts)

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

Atlas infernal for simply being terrible beyond description. And prospero burns, although the book was very well written and revolutionized the Space Wolves, I just didn't get on with it. 

For how good it was outcast dead. I would have said deliverance lost but I got it new years day. 

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Blood Reaver was my favorite novel released in 2011, but I also read Eisenhorn which was the book of the year for me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

How did ADB debut in 2011? And what's this about Abnett?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?

"The Gildar Rift"

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?

DOnt read any...sorry?

What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?

"Deliverance Lost"

What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?

If Novellas count then it would be "Endeavor of Will "
I thought "Sacrifice" by Ben Counter was chilling in the deaths of innocent citizens.
Really loved "Heart of Rage" by James Swallow

Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?

Sarah Cawkwell

What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?

"Prospero Burns" because I hated the story...writing style was great but it was boring to me. "nocturn" because I didn't like the way the main characters ended.

What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?

"Deliverance Lost" and the two Garro audio books


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?

Atlas Infernal

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?

Caledor

What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?

Deliverance Lost

What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?

The Last Remembrancer by John French

Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? 

John French

What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?

Nocturne, in a positive way

What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?

Caledor


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

_Salvation's Reach._

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

N/A.

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

_The Outcast Dead._

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

'The Last Remembrancer'.

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? *

Difficult, as only one was really marketed heavily; the fans never had much chance to hear about many of the new folks. But it'd be John French.

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

_Prospero Burns._

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

_The Outcast Dead._


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

_Battle of the Fang_.

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?

_Sigvald_.

What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?

_The Outcast Dead_.

What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?

_Aurelian_. Yeah, I know, it's a novella. But it's shorter than a novel.

Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?

Josh Reynolds.

What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?

_Deliverance Lost_.

What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?

_The Outcast Dead_.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?
Battle of the Fang

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?
N/A

What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?
Outcast Dead, though I read Deliverance Lost before xmas and I thought that was better.

What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?
Iron Within in Age of Darkness

Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?
Sarah Cawkwell
My favourite author of 2011 was Chris Wright: I'm gonna start a campaign to get him to finish the Ragnar Blackmane series seeing as Bill King says he has no plans to. 

What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?
Atlas Infernal

What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?
can I say Hive of the Dead?


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

*Blood Reaver

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

Don't read the fantasy unless it is Gotrek and Felix

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

Prospero Burns

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

Forgotten Sons

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?* 

Sarah Cawkwell

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

*N/A*


*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

Guildar Rift


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?*

_Blood Reaver_

*What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?*

_Thanquol's Doom_

*What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?*

_Deliverance Lost_

*What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?*

_Aurelian_

*Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? *

_Sarah Cawkwell_

*What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?*

_Nocturne_

*What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?*

_Blood Reaver_


LotN


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer 40,000 Novel of 2011?

The Outcast Dead

What Was Your Favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novel of 2011?

N/A

What Was Your Favourite Horus Heresy Novel of 2011?

The Outcast Dead

What Was Your Favourite Short Story (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011?

The Last Remembrancer

Who Was Your Favourite Début Black Library Author (40k/Fantasy/HH) Of 2011? 

John French

What Black Library Novel Surprised You The Most in 2011?

Atlas Infernal because Czevak is one of my favourite wh40k characters and this novel was horrible.

What Was Your Favourite Black Library Novel of 2011?

The Outcast Dead


----------

